# Engine Problems?



## ZERO86EA (Jul 30, 2004)

Sup guys,i own a 03 altima 3.5 se. and yesterday my car wouldn't start. at first it did and as soon as i hit 3000 rpm's it went off and yo0u can hear a blow from the intake filter. btw i have an AEM CAI. just got it one month ago. now the car would not start it only makes that noise that noise that it will start but doesn;t. have u guys ever happen to you.? or have heard of this?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Your Mass Airflow Sensor (MAF) went out. Take it to the dealer to have it replaced under warranty. You may want to get your intake back to stock so the dealer doesn't give you problems.


----------



## ZERO86EA (Jul 30, 2004)

Coco said:


> Your Mass Airflow Sensor (MAF) went out. Take it to the dealer to have it replaced under warranty. You may want to get your intake back to stock so the dealer doesn't give you problems.


You think the intake caused this problem? if not what might had caused this to happen? is that expensive?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Either dirt or oil from the oiled filter kill the MAF. Vibration can also hurt it.

New they are well over $300, you can find a used one at www.car-parts.com as low as $75


----------



## ZERO86EA (Jul 30, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Either dirt or oil from the oiled filter kill the MAF. Vibration can also hurt it.
> 
> New they are well over $300, you can find a used one at www.car-parts.com as low as $75


you know what? ahh shit! now the car starts and it runs like normal! WTF! is the question i ask myself. is this still the MAF problem. one other thin is that yesterday i ran over a matress in the freeway. can this be a possibility?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when my crank sensor went out I had a hard time starting it, you might check some of the plugs to the sensors on the underside of your car, in case they may have been jarred loose, do to the mattress thing, hopefully the engine splash guards saved you there. Unless you have a "mod friendly" dealer, put your stock intake on before taking it in.


----------



## ZERO86EA (Jul 30, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> when my crank sensor went out I had a hard time starting it, you might check some of the plugs to the sensors on the underside of your car, in case they may have been jarred loose, do to the mattress thing, hopefully the engine splash guards saved you there. Unless you have a "mod friendly" dealer, put your stock intake on before taking it in.


i don't know what to do now. freaken car did the same thing again last night. and i had to call a friend to pick me up. i live in l.a. and word at six flags. does anyone have instructions on putting the stock intake back and taking the AEM CAI out? thanks guys!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

ZERO86EA said:


> you know what? ahh shit! now the car starts and it runs like normal! WTF! is the question i ask myself. is this still the MAF problem. one other thin is that yesterday i ran over a matress in the freeway. can this be a possibility?



sounds like your gas cap was loose, go back and tighten it another couple clicks to be sure. when the gas cap is loose, it can go into limp mode (no revs above 3000). The gas cap and MAF sensor are the two most common causes of this. especially if you filled up the day you had problems with this.

it causes a fuel recovery system code (if I am correct, I haven't had my altima for about a year and a half now)

there are many triggers for limp mode, including the crankshaft position sensor


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

3.5SE Auto said:


> sounds like your gas cap was loose, go back and tighten it another couple clicks to be sure. when the gas cap is loose, it can go into limp mode (no revs above 3000). The gas cap and MAF sensor are the two most common causes of this. especially if you filled up the day you had problems with this.
> 
> it causes a fuel recovery system code (if I am correct, I haven't had my altima for about a year and a half now)
> 
> there are many triggers for limp mode, including the crankshaft position sensor


I am having the limp mode problem right now, So far from what I gather it can be the gas cap or the MAF, anything else. Nissan can't figure it out after beiong in the shop 3 times


----------

